# Cork Mosaic background for 24x18x24



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

High. I'm currently mapping out a new tank, several grades up from my 18x18x18 cube, and wanted to go with a straight cork mosaic instead of incorporating GS into the equation, my only question is what size pieces should I go for, and how many pounds. I plan on Having two sides corked, with the last side incorporated with false rocks and a water fall. I was possibly thinking of five pound bulk with mix sizes but I dunno if that'll be enough.


----------



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

HumbyMander said:


> High. I'm currently mapping out a new tank, several grades up from my 18x18x18 cube, and wanted to go with a straight cork mosaic instead of incorporating GS into the equation, my only question is what size pieces should I go for, and how many pounds. I plan on Having two sides corked, with the last side incorporated with false rocks and a water fall. I was possibly thinking of five pound bulk with mix sizes but I dunno if that'll be enough.


I actually am about to attempt this background method as well for an 18x18x24. I only plan on doing the back and part of one side, so the amount needed is probably comparable. I just ordered 5lbs of cork flats from pangea reptile and they will let you specify your preferred size. I have read a couple threads where people did this background and I believe 5lbs should be sufficient for our needs. From what I have read, most people choose to use smaller pieces anywhere from 2" to 5" but really you can use any size you would like as long as you keep the gaps between the pieces around 1" and tightly pack in the sphagnum moss. In Pumilo's build, he used smaller pieces, but if you look at the how-to write up from Dendro Dave, he went with larger sized pieces.

This is Pumilo's
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html#post682115

Dendro Dave's
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

xbrennan said:


> I actually am about to attempt this background method as well for an 18x18x24. I only plan on doing the back and part of one side, so the amount needed is probably comparable. I just ordered 5lbs of cork flats from pangea reptile and they will let you specify your preferred size. I have read a couple threads where people did this background and I believe 5lbs should be sufficient for our needs. From what I have read, most people choose to use smaller pieces anywhere from 2" to 5" but really you can use any size you would like as long as you keep the gaps between the pieces around 1" and tightly pack in the sphagnum moss. In Pumilo's build, he used smaller pieces, but if you look at the how-to write up from Dendro Dave, he went with larger sized pieces.
> 
> This is Pumilo's
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html#post682115
> ...


Eey, thank you very much, I greating appreciate this. I saw this before but couldn't locate the threads!


----------

